
7 rules to maximize your creative output - domp
http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2007/01/7-rules-for-maximizing-your-creative-output/
======
fireandfury
Anyone here work better with a lot of background noise (like in a coffee
shop)? Personally, I can hardly get anything done when it's noisy.

